# inihid.exe Trojan (with HJT Log)



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi. I am running Windows XP with Trend Micro PC-Cillin 2007. I have a DSL high speed connection (AT&T). I run full scans every week. This week PC-Cillin found "inihid.exe" and identified it as a "TROJ_Generic.A" It said it was unable to quarantine the file and immediate action was required on my part. It said something about risk being "low" but I'm a little worried. I have seen no change/dip in computer performance thus far. So I'm hoping that it's just dormant right now.

It's located in C:\ProgramFiles\INITIO\ButtonManager v1.874\inihid.exe (also in that folder are: "commonUI.dll" "Ini1530API_9X.dll" "Ini1530API_XP.dll" "iWNASPI32.dll" "READMe_2K" "SPTIASPI.DLL") It will not allow me to delete the inihid.exe "Cannot Delete File inihid.exe Access Denied. Make sure disk is not full or write-protected" When right-clicking on the file and looking at properties, the read-only box is not checked.

Is there a way to tell if this Trojan horse has corrupted any of my files already?

I also have a SimpleTech external hard drive that I use to back-up my data. It updates automatically at set times. Will inihid.exe be on my Ext. HD as well? If so, how do I clean that out?

Thank you so much.

I have run HiJackThis. Here is my log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:52:11 PM, on 4/20/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\INITIO\Button Manager v1.874\inihid.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {ca08c2f3-e5ee-4a45-9716-bf24d5cff638} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\capapi.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGServices] C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe /brand=ESPN /priority=0 /poll=24
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1649389074-2951999316-4043033198-1009\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1649389074-2951999316-4043033198-1009\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Button Manager v1.874.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TotalMedia Backup Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2ED9BC2B-4DF1-472E-9B5E-55477D2C97F5} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1137796797859
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: capapi - capapi.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 12625 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

It's likely a false positive as it's the Button Manager program that comes with your SimpleTech external drive. But, to be sure the file is not infected, please do this:

Please go to the following link and upload the following file(s) for analysis and let me know what the results are please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

*C:\ProgramFiles\INITIO\ButtonManager v1.874\inihid.exe *

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {ca08c2f3-e5ee-4a45-9716-bf24d5cff638} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\capapi.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE

O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/game...ploader_v6.cab

O20 - Winlogon Notify: capapi - capapi.dll (file missing)*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks! Requested info is below. FYI - I have had the external hard drive turned off since I discovered the "virus". When I turn it back on and synch it with the computer, will the fixes I made be automatically updated on the external drive, or will I need to take additional action?

Results from virusscan.jotti.org:

File: inihid.exe
Status: INFECTED/MALWARE 
MD5: 39d3a32504f28be0b3bf35c07a3432eb
Packers detected: -
Bit9 reports: Not analyzed yet (more info)

Scan taken on 24 Apr 2008 01:15:37 (GMT) 
A-Squared: Found nothing
AntiVir: Found ADSPY/Look2Me.E.4 
ArcaVir: Found nothing
Avast: Found nothing
AVG Antivirus: Found Generic3.BFU 
BitDefender: Found nothing
ClamAV: Found nothing
CPsecure: Found nothing
Dr.Web: Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus: Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus: Found not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Look2Me.e (4, 1, 400) 
Fortinet: Found Adware/Look2me 
Ikarus: Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus: Found nothing
NOD32: Found nothing
Norman Virus Control: Found W32/Look2me.GV 
Panda Antivirus: Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus: Found nothing
VirusBuster: Found nothing
VBA32: Found AdWare.Win32.Look2Me.e

Here is the HijackThis log from after checking the 5 boxes and clicking "Fix Checked":
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:36:51 PM, on 4/23/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\INITIO\Button Manager v1.874\inihid.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGServices] C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe /brand=ESPN /priority=0 /poll=24
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Button Manager v1.874.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TotalMedia Backup Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2ED9BC2B-4DF1-472E-9B5E-55477D2C97F5} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1137796797859
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 11687 bytes

Thanks again for your time and help!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Anything we do will not automatically update on the external drive.

There are some detections so the only way to be sure is to have it analyzed so please do the following:

Go to the forum *here* and upload this (these) file(s):

*C:\ProgramFiles\INITIO\ButtonManager v1.874\inihid.exe 
*

Here are the directions for uploading the file:

Just click "New Topic", fill in the needed details and post a link to your thread here. Click the "Browse" button. Navigate to the file on your computer. When the file is listed in the window click "Post" to upload the file.


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

O.K. I believe I have done that. Please let me know if there is anything else I should do in the meantime.

Here is the link to the thread:

http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php...03ae839a6a65cbcd&topic=6444.msg25155#msg25155

Thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The file is not malicious so it is indeed a false positive detection.

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here please.


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is that saved list:

ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint Plus
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe Shockwave Player
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft TotalMedia Backup & Record
AT&T Self Support Tool
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
BigFix
Bonjour
BroadJump Client Foundation
Button Manager v1.874
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon Camera Window DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Camera Window DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Camera Window DSLR 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Camera Window MC 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon PhotoRecord
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch 3.1
Canon ZoomBrowser EX (E)
CDDRV_Installer
Creative MediaSource
Creative System Information
DC++ 0.691
Digital Media Reader
DiscJuggler
ESPN RunTime
Express Burn
FLAC Installer 1.1.2a (remove only)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hope Fund
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
KhalInstallWrapper
Lexmark 7100 Series
Lexmark 7100 Series Fax Solutions
Logitech Registration
Logitech SetPoint
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB930494)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft Money 2005
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works
Move Networks Player for Internet Explorer
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.14)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
Multimedia Keyboard Driver
Napster Burn Engine
Nero BurnRights
Nero OEM
OverDrive Media Console
PowerDVD
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Rio Internet Update
Rio Internet Update
Rio Music Manager
Rio Music Manager
Rio Taxi
SBC Yahoo! Applications
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Sonic Encoders
Sound Blaster Audigy
Switch
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2007
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2007
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
Warcraft II BNE
WavePad Uninstall
Winamp (remove only)
Windows Defender
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888239
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
X3watch 5.0.2


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove any of these you see there:

*Viewpoint
Viewpoint Manager
Viewpoint Media Player*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.

Please run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from the SuperAntiSpyware and Kaspersky scans.*


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

O.K. I feel like I'm getting conflicting reports now. I ran SUPERAntiSpyware and it reported that there was no Spyware/infections. It did not give me any other options to Quarantine harmful items etc. I may run it again.

Here is my Kaspersky Online Scan: (I have highlighted the 3 items that said "infected")

Wednesday, May 28, 2008 5:42:30 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.98.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 28/04/2008
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 728019
Scan Settings
Scan using the following antivirus database extended
Scan Archives true
Scan Mail Bases true
Scan Target My Computer
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\
K:\
Scan Statistics
Total number of scanned objects 92680
Number of viruses found 3
Number of infected objects 4
Number of suspicious objects 0
Duration of the scan process 01:47:27

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\7185b8acb8de7b6d3cd49839af66ae27_53736840-0202-4f60-9e4d-601602eefe75 Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\eHome\logs\ehRecvr.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr0.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr1.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Support\MPLog-08232007-132118.log Object is locked skipped
*C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\jvmimpro.jar-6d3811e3-60704064.zip/vmain.class Infected: Exploit.Java.Gimsh.b skipped*
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\jvmimpro.jar-6d3811e3-60704064.zip ZIP: infected - 1 skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Application Data\AOL\UserProfiles\All Users\cls\common.cls Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Defender\FileTracker\{6FC486B3-FCBC-4EBD-8D5C-D90BA75336E7} Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
*C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Temp\vnchooks.dll Infected: not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.e skipped*
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Temp\~DF814F.tmp Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\eMachine_Specific.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\General.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\Security.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\Security_UK.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\UK_Specific.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\Urgent.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\Virus.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\emachines\__Local\Tmp\WinXP.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\BigFix\__Data\__Global\Logs\20080527.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\log\mpbtn.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\SmartBridge\AlertFilter.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\SmartBridge\log\httpclient.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\SmartBridge\SmartBridge.log Object is locked skipped
*C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\Quarantine\7.tmp Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Look2Me.e skipped*
C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP861\change.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\ModemLog_SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP.txt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Registration\{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}.{54128C01-F048-43A6-A229-C3A8AC2983BB}.crmlog Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\tmp.edb Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Internet.evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Media Ce.evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log Object is locked skipped
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP861\change.log Object is locked skipped
K:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped
Scan process completed.

Here is my latest HJT report:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:47:51 AM, on 5/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGServices] C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe /brand=ESPN /priority=0 /poll=24
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Button Manager v1.874.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TotalMedia Backup Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2ED9BC2B-4DF1-472E-9B5E-55477D2C97F5} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1137796797859
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 11825 bytes

I'm glad that somebody can make heads or tail of all of this. Thanks for your time and effort thus far.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you using a VNC for remote PC access?

Delete this file:

C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\*jvmimpro.jar-6d3811e3-60704064.zip*

This one is already quarantined by Trend so harmless but you could empty the quarantine folder:

*C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\Quarantine\7.tmp *


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just noticed the date is off by a month on your computer. Your logs are dated May 28th, 2008. Can you reset that?


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

O.K. I ran a new SUPERAntiSpyware scan and it found 97 tracking cookies. I had them all quarantined/removed. Here is the log from the SUPERAntiSpyware:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 04/28/2008 at 08:06 PM

Application Version : 4.0.1154

Core Rules Database Version : 3448
Trace Rules Database Version: 1440

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 67:58:92

Memory items scanned : 565
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6378
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 89716
File threats detected : 97

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected]a[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

I also deleted the two files that you suggested:
C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\jvmimpro.jar-6d3811e3-60704064.zip

and

C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\Quarantine\7.tmp

My clock currently says April 28th. I don't think I did anything to make it say April, so I don't know why it says May in some places.

We don't have/are not using remote PC access. (At one point we had a tech support person "take over" our computer to help us with something, so I don't know if that's what is showing up.)

Here is a new HiJackThis log, if you're interested.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:21:38 PM, on 4/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGServices] C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe /brand=ESPN /priority=0 /poll=24
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Button Manager v1.874.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TotalMedia Backup Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2ED9BC2B-4DF1-472E-9B5E-55477D2C97F5} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1137796797859
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 11999 bytes

So where do I stand? Is my system clean? I feel like there are more warnings popping up now. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What warnings are popping up?

*Click here* to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. (Vista users right-click and slect "Run As Administrator").
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*If you use Firefox:*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


*If you use Opera:*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*
[*]NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

*Upgrading Java*:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 6*.
Scroll down to where it says * Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 6. The Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications* (the fifth one in the list).
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. A new page will open.
Select your platform and check the box that says: *I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement*.
Click *Continue*.
Click on the link under *Windows Offline Installation* (jre-6u6-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager.
Go to *Start* - *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

A couple days ago when TrendMicro scanned my cpu it identified that same inihid.exe as a security threat. I scanned it last night and the scan came up clean. Although the message had a typo in it. Something like "You computer does not show signs of ...." I assume that's an innocent typo and not an indicator of something else.

I ran ATF Cleaner. I also upgraded my Java.

Here is a new HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:02:17 AM, on 4/30/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBXCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBXtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbxmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\lxbxmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7100 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1135387241\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGServices] C:\Program Files\ESPNRunTime\DIGServices.exe /brand=ESPN /priority=0 /poll=24
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Button Manager v1.874.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TotalMedia Backup Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\TotalMedia Backup & Record\uBBMonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2ED9BC2B-4DF1-472E-9B5E-55477D2C97F5} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1137796797859
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxbx_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbxcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Protection Against Spyware (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~2\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 12190 bytes

Thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

high5debra said:


> A couple days ago when TrendMicro scanned my cpu it identified that same inihid.exe as a security threat. I scanned it last night and the scan came up clean. Although the message had a typo in it. Something like "You computer does not show signs of ...."


Yes but in your previous post you said "I feel like there are more warnings popping up now". What are you referring to? Can you also post a screen shot of the message with the typo in it?


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

The warnings were all from Trend Micro PC-Cillin. When I ran the scan I got about 5-6 messages that all said the same thing about the inihid.exe being a security threat and I needed to attend to it. (paraphrased, sorry) They all popped up one on top of the other if I recall correctly. Sorry, I know that my lack of details on this matter must be frustrating. I guess I just didn't remember that.
I'll run a scan tonight and post a screen-shot tomorrow morning so you can see the typo in the message. (My wife will remind me how to take a screen-shot.)
Thanks.


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

I did another system scan and got this:
"The complete scan detected 2 dangers.
Select any item shown in the results and click "More Info" to learn what you should do about it." So there is nothing unusual about this message.

I got a "Cookie_Mediaplex (1 found) Internet Explorer Cache\mediaplex.com Cookie Risk Level: Medium Component ID: 421"
and "Adware_BestOffers (1 found) Internet Explorer Cache\zedo.com Cookie Risk Level: Medium Component ID: 5164"

I used Trend Micro to remove them.

One additional thing: Wed night and Thurs morning, my Firefox was acting funny on the CNN and ESPN homepages. The pages weren't loading properly in that the info boxes that run across the top of the screen were now located down the left hand side of the screen. In other words, it took all the stuff that is neatly placed on the page and everything got put in its own row down the left-hand side of the page. Certain words/links weren't formatted properly etc. They showed up alright in IE. However, last night everything seems to be back to normal in Firefox (IE too). So I don't know what caused that. But, I am getting more pop-ups than usual in IE. (I don't normally use IE so it's not that big of a deal, but I just got 4 when I visited espn.com right now.) (O.K. I just checked and somehow the IE popup blocker was turned off. So I addressed that.)

Finally, the inihid.exe has been quarantined by PC-Cillin. It wasn't able to quarantine it before and when I tried to delete it, I wasn't able to. Should I delete it now through PC-Cillin? PC-Cillin also has a second item called "A0047309.exe C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4653E8F8-6519-4964-B7BD-828D96FBCC0E}\RP861\ Quarantined on 5/27/2008 Status: Virus Found"

Should I delete this as well or is it safe in the quarantined status? Thanks again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to release the inihid.exe file from quarantine and "tell" Trend to ignore it as it's not malicious. You can leave it quarantined though if you're not using the program.

The others are just cookies with the exception of the last one which is in system restore. That is not a threat unless you do a system restore and we will flush those out when we're done so that will take care of it.


Are there any other problems?


----------



## high5debra (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I will just leave the inihid.exe file quarantined. I don't know what I need to use it for. 
I think everything else is fine then. My system scans have shown up clean recently, so I guess it's all in order. 

Thank you so much for all of your help!

What kind of spyware/virus protection do you recommend for future use?

Thanks again.

(By the way, how long will this thread remain available for me to reference in the future?)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The best anti-virus programs in my opinion are Nod32 and Kaspersky.

This thread will remain open indefinitely.

Here are some final instructions for you.

The following program will remove the tools we've used and their associated files and backups and then it will delete itself.

Please download *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

*Save* it to your *desktop*.
Make sure you have an Internet Connection.
Double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it. (Vista users, please right-click on *OTMoveIt2.exe* and select "Run as an *Administrator*")
Click on the *CleanUp!* button
A list of tool components used in the cleanup of malware will be downloaded.
If your firewall or real-time protection attempts to block OTMoveIt2 to reach the Internet, please allow the application to do so.
Click Yes to begin the cleanup process and remove these components, including this application which will delete itself.
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the cleanup process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

Delete Temporary Files:

Go to *Start* - *Run* and type in *cleanmgr* and click OK. 
Let it scan your system for files to remove. 
Make sure Temporary Files, Temporary Internet Files, and Recycle Bin are the only things checked. 
Press OK to remove them.

You should trim down your start-ups (these show as the 04 entries in your HijackThis log) as there are too many running. You can research them at these sites and if they arent required at start-up then you can uncheck them in msconfig via Start - Run - type msconfig click OK and then click on the start-up tab.

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/index.php


----------

